# can anybody help me with plans for a new loft



## tazomac (Aug 13, 2008)

hi y name Terry hust getting in to pigeon 

i want to race pigeon i want to keep about 10 to 12 birds i don't have a lot of space i live in Ireland and there are lot of cats and fox's around me so is there any other type of trap then the bobs 


Thank You


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tazomac and welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

I'm not a loft design expert so will leave your question to be answered by the experts. They'll be along shortly .. I do know there is another type of trap .. a drop trap .. If you do some reading here in the Loft Design forum, I think you will find lots of pictures and plans that should help you.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes a drop trap would work...just make sure you can close it shut at night when the foxes are out...the cat well ..I would just be on guard when you have the birds out and shut it when they are in the loft....now the bobs do lock in place so the bars don't move but a rat/mouse could get in too and you don't want them either...can you post a pic of your plan?...oh and welcome to PT!


----------

